

Show HN: BitStore (iOS Bitcoin Wallet App) - supster
http://bitstoreapp.com/

======
supster
Hey guys! We made this bitcoin wallet app, since we were unhappy with the
current options. I would love to hear your feedback!

Some key features: \- No Account setup (start using immediately with generated
wallet) \- Secure (keys stored on Apple’s Secure Keychain, we don't see them)
\- Fast (native, data cached) \- Send / Receive coins \- Push notifications on
transactions \- Multiple currency support \- Offline use \- Contacts \-
Passcode (plus finger print authentication in iOS 8) \- Frequent updates
(iterating everyday)

Coming soon \- buy/sell coins \- beautiful new design \- merchant integration

We are also looking for seed funding, so any tips/referrals would be much
appreciated :)

